# White Inside Mouth Of Rbps?



## BitsnBites (Jul 9, 2011)

Yesterday I set up a canister filter to replace the two HOB on my 90 gal RBP tank...today we noticed that the inside of their mouths looks white & a bit swollen...did not do a water change as I wanted the new filter to run for a day or so before I did...they usually eat twice/day...have not eaten for 2 days...think they are just stressed or are they sick?? I added salt this evening, wondering if I start a round of Melafix as well or just small water changes everyday? The ranhas are almost 6yrs old...what else?? HELP!


----------



## Water Wolf (Aug 6, 2011)

BitsnBites said:


> Yesterday I set up a canister filter to replace the two HOB on my 90 gal RBP tank...today we noticed that the inside of their mouths looks white & a bit swollen...did not do a water change as I wanted the new filter to run for a day or so before I did...they usually eat twice/day...have not eaten for 2 days...think they are just stressed or are they sick?? I added salt this evening, wondering if I start a round of Melafix as well or just small water changes everyday? The ranhas are almost 6yrs old...what else?? HELP!


It looks like your piranhas have cotton mouth(mouth fungus). This is contagious among fish and is considered a bacterial infection rather than a fungal infection. There are many chemicals that can be used to treat the infection such as Furan-2 by API. Don't use malachite green as it is harmful to piranhas. The infection can be fatal if not treated. Good luck and keep me updated!


----------



## BitsnBites (Jul 9, 2011)

*UPDATE*
I turned up the heat, did a 25% water change, added salt, and started Melafix...tested the water as well, seems to have gone into a mini cycle-ammonia & nitrites showing...Added a HOB with NitraZorb...using Prime water treatment...most of the swelling seems to have gone down, they still are not interested in eating...not sure if I keep changing water each day or just stick with Melafix? Anyone got suggestions, please...

ps. on another note I realized one of my P's does not have ventral fins?? Is that common? No stumps, no visible signs of them ever being there...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

When you removed the HOB's you removed all the beneficial bacteria. You should have placed the filter media from the HOB's into the canister to help seed it. Now your tank needs to re-cycle. I would keep an eye on your water parameters and do small daily water changes if necessary until your canister can keep up with the bioload. Also your fish do not need to be fed 2 times per day. They are adults and can go to one feeding every other day.

I would keep treating with the Melafix for 7 days and stop using salt.


----------

